

Predator Drone on Amazon - Hilarity Ensues in Reviews - kalisurfer
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JFMOGK/ref=tsm_1_fb_lk?tag=hydfbook0e-20&ascsubtag=US-SAGE-1357821314955-UKOPX

======
seanmcdirmid
Why is killing people with a drone seem more creepy to people than say killing
people with a manned bomber or a sniper? Are we just worried about the whole
skynet thing?

~~~
seez
maybe because it becomes like a video game. You're alienated from your
targets. It desensitizes you... The funny thing is, all the reviews were made
by the same guy. It's the same writing style, even the ones that look like
they were written by people reacting to these comments. Hilarious!

~~~
Shorel
Playing devil's advocate: What if it is the other way around?

Soldiers would be able to come back home after some conflict and not suffer
from Rambo like episodes, sleeping well without nightmares and integrating
themselves to society in a helpful way.

It would diminish the stigma current war veterans have.

